# advice needed (ROKH or QUATTRO)



## rubber_duckie (Apr 24, 2012)

Dear all, 

I need some advices.
I am planning to get my first road bike.

But now I am stuck with this 2 choice.
ROKH or QUATTRO.

Colour wise. 
Quattro only left Sky Matt (as I wanted BoB 565 but no is out of stock) 
ROKH still have my size with the color of BoB matt. 

I know that ROKH is mainly for long distance ride and for speed wise I don't know will be better compare to QUATTRO?

For me, I'm a person would like to ride long distance and speed as well. 
So now I'm stuck between these 2....

one more thing, I like QUATTRO is because of the internally cable as for ROKH is not.

Please kindly give me you tips and advice.
Thanks you!!!


----------



## apn (Mar 1, 2012)

I didn't get a chance to try the ROKH but recently purchased a 2012 QUATTRO, having tried a number of bikes.

From what I rode, the ROKH is probably closest to the Specialized Roubaix and the QUATTRO quite similar (but better, from my perspective) to the Specialized Tarmac.

I found the QUATTRO to be fast like the Tarmac, but not quite as harsh. As for comfort, I find the QUATTRO is fine (got the bike 5wks ago) and just completed my first metric century yesterday. My only complaint is the MOST (stock) saddle might have to go, in favor of a nice Selle Italia or something similar.

Internal cables is nice from a looks perspective, makes cleaning easier and is probably sightly more aero. The biggest reason I went away from the Roubaix was the thought that I'm trading efficiency for comfort i.e. you have to work harder to maintain a given pace. I find the QUATTRO to be quite comfortable but fast too.


----------



## rubber_duckie (Apr 24, 2012)

apn thank you so much.....!!!!
That's really helps from your feed back. 

Glad to heard that you have fun with your Quattro. 
May be comfort of the bike isn't that much different compare to both.
Speed wise may be still up the how you ride your bike.
Yes, internal cabling really looks good. But do you have any problem or chance to fix or lay the cable without any pain???


really hope to get mine soon.

Check the website about the frame weight
Since like ROKH is a little heavy compare to Quattro. 
Hope some one able to correct me or advice me on this.



Really appreciated,


----------



## jayman10 (Oct 26, 2011)

Can't tell if u have ridden both bikes but if u haven't strongly recommend that u do. I test rode both and they feel very different and wound up going with the ROKH. It felt smoother to me than the Quattro. Unfortunately, I had my knee scoped the day I picked it up so haven't been on the bike other than the test ride and a tour of my neighborhood. Note the rear brake cable is routed internally so it is still a pretty clean look on the ROKH - great looking bike IMO. Good luck.


----------



## rubber_duckie (Apr 24, 2012)

not really, I don't have a chance to test or ride both bikes.

Thank you so much for your advice and experience. 

Hope you will be soon recover and enjoy your ride more..


----------



## jayman10 (Oct 26, 2011)

I should add that I don't race but ride for fitness and conditioning and do more long-distance weekend rides. For me, comfort and a smoother ride was as important as speed and power transfer. I think the ROKH is set up more for my purposes than the QUATTRO that is perhaps a bit stiffer ride. A good example is the Century Ride seat stays on the ROKH. 

You should also look at the relative geometry. I am pretty sure the ROKH has a slightly taller head tube across the sizes as compared to the QUATTRO. Again that worked for my type of riding and brings the drops a bit higher for the seldom occasion when I decide to ride in the drops.


----------



## Tminor44 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm in the same boat and the price point seems to favor the quattro with sram rival force...rokh is sold out too now in the color i want (bob matte) at gita..is the comfort difference in the rokh and the quattro that significant? Anyone know what the difference is between the fpquattro athena and the fpquattro?


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Tminor44 said:


> I'm in the same boat and the price point seems to favor the quattro with sram rival force...rokh is sold out too now in the color i want (bob matte) at gita..is the comfort difference in the rokh and the quattro that significant? Anyone know what the difference is between the fpquattro athena and the fpquattro?


You can still get leftover Quattros with the SRAM group and I think the BoB is available too. Call Glory Cycles for good pricing. I passed on the BoB, was afraid of trying to keep that matt finish clean.

The Campy Athena group didn't seem worth the extra money to me. The SRAM Force works great. Surprisingly better than the Rival on my previous bike.

I doubt you'd go wrong with either the Quattro or the ROKH, except the Quattro is less expensive. Both these bikes are going to feel smooth compared to the competition.


----------



## reig3 (Jul 7, 2012)

The only Pinarello my shop had together was a ROKH. I did try Cannondale, Specialized and the ROKH. Loved the ride of the ROKH, took it home. I cant help with the two Pinarello comparison but I can on the ride of the ROKH. You cant go wrong<g>

Bob


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

The head tube on the Rokh is higher than the Quattro, so a more upright, relaxed position. Usually, but not always, more comfortable for a first road bike to be more upright.


----------



## PinaSD (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm also on the same boat, good luck .


----------



## beshannon (Oct 21, 2013)

Old thread but I wanted to add, I went in looking for a cross bike and tried the Rohk. Left with my new ROKH - Carbon 30HM12K - Think2 - 797 Black MATT and I love it. So much faster than my mountain bike and I feel a lot more fun awaits me. Really loved the relaxed position and the smooth feel of the entire bike. Definitely something new for me.


----------

